# ID this Vest



## Tracker 23A (29 Jan 2006)

Can anyone ID the vest on the left of the pic.  

Looks Danish.





http://www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca/netpub/server.np?find&catalog=photos&template=detail_e.np&field=itemid&op=matches&value=10748&site=combatcamera


----------



## Craig B (29 Jan 2006)

Vest on the right looks Canadian to me. 

You must mean the one on the left ? 

Craig


----------



## Tracker 23A (29 Jan 2006)

Oops, yes I meant the one on the left.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (29 Jan 2006)

From that one pic I'd say it looks like a Brit PLCE type yolk done in Danish M-84 cam pattern.  The Danes use the Brit PLCE webbing system, so it might be a PLCE yolk with associated belt-kit in Danish M-84 pattern, either official Danish issue, or one of several Euro/UK companies that produce aftermarket versions of it.


----------



## MPSHIELD (30 Jan 2006)

It is difficult to see from the photo. As mentioned, It could many different vest that are out there.  I did compare the back of the vest in the photo (of what you can see of it anyway) to the Arktis Catalogue I have. My guess would be the ARKTIS 1640 Rig. It has the same back yoke design. It appears that in the photo that the soldier "french rolled" the extra webbing which is why it may look a little different. Again it is hard to see from the little portion of the vest that we can see.


----------

